# You could win a Brand new Saw Blade



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

We will be giving away a brand new Irwin Marples 50 tooth combination saw blade. Just visit our twitter page we are @thisoldworkshop on twitter once your on our home page there is a sticky post that tells you to RT this post for a chance to win. On the day we go over 50 RTs we will at midnight pacific standard time put the names from all the RT's in a hat and draw the lucky winner we will contact you via twitter to get your shipping address info and will ship on the Friday following the end of the contest. Good Luck to you all This blade will be courtesy of 
This Old Workshop.com Employees of TOW my not win or enter here is the link https://twitter.com/ThisOldWorkshop


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

So, what do you have to do to ENTER?

Sign up for Twitter?!


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

IF YOUR NOT ON TWITTER SIGN UP AND Rt


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

That lets me out. I've never been to Twitter and never will. Same for all those social network abominations. Certainly not worth it for a 50 dollar blade.

Just my opinon


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

Alaska guy you are the most negative guy I know, with you Alaska is a good fit for you because there are very few people to interact with your anti social behavior.
As for the rest of you this should be worth your time we want to know how to get you to enter the contest I want a little feed back on how i can get you guys to enter the contest I only wanted fifty entries we got only 6 retweets and none from our LJ friends. is this because you guys are not on twitter I need to know how to get this done Irwin wants this blade to be given away but to do that we have to get to fifty entries so I am open to a new way to enter just give me your ideas on how to do that


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Alaska guy you are the most negative guy I know, with you Alaska is a good fit for you because there are very few people to interact with your anti social behavior.
> As for the rest of you this should be worth your time we want to know how to get you to enter the contest I want a little feed back on how i can get you guys to enter the contest I only wanted fifty entries we got only 6 retweets and none from our LJ friends. is this because you guys are not on twitter I need to know how to get this done Irwin wants this blade to be given away but to do that we have to get to fifty entries so I am open to a new way to enter just give me your ideas on how to do that
> 
> - thedude50


My so called anti social behavior is really more about privacy.

Read what these social networks can do with your personal information.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Privacy_concerns_with_social_networking_services

Again it not worth a 50.00 saw blade.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

I think your paranoid With just your name I can find out anything I want to about you up to a background check a credit check the days of privacy are long gone


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I just re-liked my TwitterFace. Am I entered or do I also have to re-friend my TwitterBook?


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

no on my home page on twitter there is a stickey post all you have to do is re tweet that post then your entered


----------

